#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Хроника" - Chronicle (2012)

## Джнянаваджра

Как говорит рецензия на Экранке, 


> Отличное кино про парней с суперспособностями, в котором кидаются машинами, словно в Prototype. Выполнено в псевдодокументальной манере — подросток снимает все, что с ним просходит, а в конце речь передается уличным камерам. Никто не рассчитывает, что вы на это купитесь, но актеры играют так натурально, словно твои соседи, что это вызывает симпатию. Три парня, один из которых — юный задрот Эндрю, не расстающийся с новой камерой, спускаются в дыру во дворе дома. Дыра идет глубоко вниз, где завершается светящимся кристаллом. Кое-как выбравшись обратно, парни начинают замечать за собой странное.
> 
> Больше половины фильма — это постепенное получение сил, восторг, который испытывают парни от роста своих способностей. Сначала они могут поднимать в воздух шарики, затем уже играют в бейсбол среди облаков, кое-как уклоняясь от самолетов. Этот чистосердечный восторг захватывает и зрителя. Ну, скажем, там есть сцена, где парни прячутся за стойкой с товаром — и с помощью телекинеза натравливают на девочку медведя с криком "Педобир атакует". Чем больше они используют силы, тем более впечатляющих результатов добиваются, но у Эндрю, проблемного подростка, получается лучше всего. Однако контролировать эту силу он не умеет.


От себя же добавлю, что просмотрев - нахожу это самым лучшим фильмом про сверхспособности и самым лучшим виденным мокументари (aka "псевдодокументальный").

Фильм о том, что даже если существуют сиддхи - то лучше их не иметь без мудрости. И о этой самой мудрости тоже. В конце фильма - небольшое пасхальное яйцо всем тибето-буддистам.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (19.02.2013), Аурум (20.02.2013), Маркион (29.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (20.02.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

Смотрел. Действительно, хорошее кино.

----------


## Аурум

Не совладает всякий с подобной силой, по воле случая ему  данной.
Сторона может овладеть им силы тёмная.

----------

Akaguma (20.02.2013), Ho Shim (28.03.2013), Маркион (29.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.02.2013)

----------


## Жоржик

Умная фантастика. Точнее - думательная. Да, идея не нова. Очень. ОЧЕНЬ не нова - уж сколько книг писано-переписано на тему "трудно быть богом"! А вот фильмов - не "попсовых", а таких, чтобы заставили шевельнуться извилины в мозгу, и, вместе с тем не заумно-артхаусных, а простых и понятных как букварь - лично я таких что-то не припомню. Да, тем, кого над подобными вопросами заставляли задуматься книги, фильм, возможно, покажется слишком поверхностно-банальным. Но, и нацелен-то он на другую аудиторию и тем очень важен - он, возможно, заставит думать тех, кто книг не читает, тех, кто есть "потенциальный Эндрю".

----------


## Tomahawk

> Да, идея не нова. Очень. ОЧЕНЬ не нова [/img][/url]


 "Приключения Петрова и Васечкина" (2-я серия). Смысл тот же, только спецэффекты пожиже, да и не удивительно, 25 лет уже прошло. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1bK2NPkJAw&wide=1

----------

